# Problem mit der Festplatte



## Thierfie (2. März 2005)

Hallo.

Ich wollte auf meinen Laptop (relativ alt) Linux drauf machen, was ich nach langen hinundher dann doch hinbekommen habe. Bei den meisten distributionen gabs immer Probleme bei der Installation bzw gabs Kernelprobleme beim ersten Starten. Bei suse 9.2 hats anfänglich funktioniert, die festplatte hat aber bei der Installation komische Geräusche von sich gegeben, d.h. an 2-3 Stellen hat er ein rhytmisches Ticken eingestellt (so für 5-10min) danach gings wieder (keine fehlermeldung). Letztendlcih hab ich dann suse 8.2 draufbekommen und das läuft wunderbar. Nur das ticken kommt immer mal wieder -> wahrscheinlich Platte an ein paar  Stellen kaputt. Wie kann ich das testen bzw. abstellen (die sektoren rausnehmen lassen).
Hab schon alle Möglichkeiten mit fsck durch, da kommen aber immer nur fehler in Punkto "bad magic number in super-block". 
was kann ich tun?


----------



## The Hacky (3. März 2005)

Ich denke mal, die einzige Möglichkeit wird das Einschicken des NBs oder der Festplatte sein.


----------

